

Self-Hosted JS - mparramon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFFvNQWf3Iw

======
pjmlp
Quite interesting.

Actually one of the first bootstraped environment I read the implementation
multiple times was the Smalltalk Blue Book, which is quite interesting for
meta-implementations.

